# Any Ford 5.4 V8 Triton owners on here?



## dwhee87 (Nov 28, 2019)

I've got a 2006 F150 with the 'dreaded' triton 5.4l V8 engine. 235,000 miles, original owner. Oil changes religiously.

It started running real rough a couple weeks ago. Changed plugs (didn't break any off!), coil packs, cleaned the throttle body. Still running rough.

Finally got it to throw a code (P0345 - Cam Shaft Position Sensor, Bank 2). I unplugged the sensor, and she perked right up, so I replaced the sensor....still no better. 

It's getting progressively worse. ODB scanner shows missing in a couple cylinders, but in the double digits (20-50).

Yesterday, while messing with it, I got the P0345 and P0349 codes. Again, those are driver side can shaft position sensor codes.

Anyone had this issue? Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## Pig Predator (Nov 28, 2019)

Timing chain is worn out I bet with those miles.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 28, 2019)

Timing chain?,just a guess,,,,


----------



## sparky (Nov 28, 2019)

google 5.4 timing chains,tensioners,cam phasers


----------



## poohbear (Nov 28, 2019)

The chain and phasers are worn out there is a kit you can buy online to block out the phasers and it comes with a program to install in the ecm and it will run a lot better. It's about $800 and a little technical to install. But it worked for me.


----------



## ScLowCountry (Nov 28, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> I've got a 2006 F150 with the 'dreaded' triton 5.4l V8 engine. 235,000 miles, original owner. Oil changes religiously.
> 
> It started running real rough a couple weeks ago. Changed plugs (didn't break any off!), coil packs, cleaned the throttle body. Still running rough.
> 
> ...



You have to replace the sensor.  If you unplug one sensor the vvt wil only work on one side.  This will cause misfire.   

You could also have worn rollers on the rockers.   That was the first cause of misfire in my 5.43v.  Had to replace them and the cam.   

I also had a cam sensor fail.  Causing symptoms you are describing


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 28, 2019)

I think I've read about every thread in two different F150 forums on the issue, and realize the timing chain job is a likely outcome, but hoping to try a few cheaper solutions first.

I did replace the driver side cam shaft position sensor with a new one (no improvement), so at this point, I'm thinking go ahead and replace the other one (since they're only $20 each), and then replace both VCT solenoids. If that doesn't help, then probably to the shop it goes. The timing job is a little above my mechanical expertise.



poohbear said:


> The chain and phasers are worn out there is a kit you can buy online to block out the phasers and it comes with a program to install in the ecm and it will run a lot better. It's about $800 and a little technical to install. But it worked for me.



Any more info on this kit, Poohbear?


----------



## poohbear (Nov 28, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> I think I've read about every thread in two different F150 forums on the issue, and realize the timing chain job is a likely outcome, but hoping to try a few cheaper solutions first.
> 
> I did replace the driver side cam shaft position sensor with a new one (no improvement), so at this point, I'm thinking go ahead and replace the other one (since they're only $20 each), and then replace both VCT solenoids. If that doesn't help, then probably to the shop it goes. The timing job is a little above my mechanical expertise.
> 
> ...


I don’t have any right now I will see if I can find for you. My son ordered the one we used on the vehicle we fixed, I will ask him where he got it. I know he found it online.


----------



## poohbear (Nov 29, 2019)

poohbear said:


> I don’t have any right now I will see if I can find for you. My son ordered the one we used on the vehicle we fixed, I will ask him where he got it. I know he found it online.


Ok the kit was bought on livernoismotorsports.com this one worked out for us real good. He said also if you will google this there is another one that is a little bit cheaper maybe around $100 cheaper? He has a brother in-law that runs a shop and he bought one also and he had good results so it is a quality kit .


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

What ever you do replace the phasers and timing chains with FoMoCo parts!! They are better than the others, I ordered the lock out kit from Western Motorsports. I ended up having to install a new FoMoCo reman engine due to more than just phasers. I kept the lock outs and still use the tuner, I will install the lock outs when my warranty expires. 

Here is where I got my lock out kit. 
https://www.wmsracing.com/wmsweb/bi...w-sct-x4-and-tune-4-6-and-5-4-3v-details.html


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2019)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 29, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Thanks, guys.


Also keep in mind that the lock outs will advance you timing, you will loose some top end power and fuel mileage will suffer too. 

Also even with the lock outs you can still have phaser problems, who ever you get to do the job make sure they clean all the oil galleys and it's best to upgrade to the melling high volume oil pump!! Look on the f150 forums and read up on it, most recommend going with the steel ratcheting tensioners the the V10 uses.


----------



## dwhee87 (Nov 29, 2019)

John Cooper said:


> Also keep in mind that the lock outs will advance you timing, you will loose some top end power and fuel mileage will suffer too.
> 
> Also even with the lock outs you can still have phaser problems, who ever you get to do the job make sure they clean all the oil galleys and it's best to upgrade to the melling high volume oil pump!! Look on the f150 forums and read up on it, most recommend going with the steel ratcheting tensioners the the V10 uses.


Melling also makes a set of cast iron chain guides that are nighly recommended.


----------



## John Cooper (Nov 30, 2019)

dwhee87 said:


> Thanks, guys.


I would also look up fordmakuloco on you tube. He has alot of good info


----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 5, 2019)

Update on the rough running 5.4 V8 Triton....

took it into a local small shop on Friday after thanksgiving. Gave the owner the lowdown on everything I'd done, and talked with him for a few minutes on the historical issues with this particular Ford motor. Finally heard from him in Tuesday am. He'd taken it for a drive and plugged it into his diagnostic computer and come up with same codes. He told be that all the parts the codes pointed to an issue with oil pressure, and that before he started taking things apart, he wanted to change the oil and filter and see how it ran after. I gave him the go ahead, since the last synthetic oil change was just over 5000 miles ago, so it was due, anyway. I picked it up late yesterday, and it is running fine. Plugged in my obd reader for the drive to and from work today, and all tests are green/passing, and no codes. Knocking and missing is gone. Can't believe it at this point, and going ahead and saving up for the timing job that I know is coming. But maybe this bought me a couple months.

The guy charged me $40 for the oil change. Wouldn't take a penny more.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 5, 2019)

Good news for sure!!!!!


----------



## mattech (Dec 14, 2019)

Good news on the easy fix. When the cam phasers start acting up, the motor will rattle alot on cold starts and quickly go quiet. Once you get to that point it's just a matter of time. My dad has an 04 with the 5.4 and has gotten lucky so far, but he doesn't out alotnof miles on it. Like another poster said, loom up forteckmaculoko on YouTube. He does alot of info about this issue.


----------



## John Cooper (Dec 15, 2019)

mattech said:


> Good news on the easy fix. When the cam phasers start acting up, the motor will rattle alot on cold starts and quickly go quiet. Once you get to that point it's just a matter of time. My dad has an 04 with the 5.4 and has gotten lucky so far, but he doesn't out alotnof miles on it. Like another poster said, loom up forteckmaculoko on YouTube. He does alot of info about this issue.


Yep Matt's got his name correctly. I subscribed to his YouTube channel and he good.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 1, 2020)

UPDATE: We'll, the oil change got me almost 3000 miles before it started acting up again. Yesterday started noticing a shudder at idle, and this afternoon, left the house, and got down the block and it threw the check engine light. Had my reader plugged in, so pulled over, and turned on the app on my phone to read it. Cylinder 5 misfire, and several codes related to the timing and cam position sensors.

I went ahead and stopped at the store and got everything needed to change the oil, did that when I got home, and that did help the shudder, but still throwing the codes. Looks like the temp fix was a temp fix, indeed. Will have to run it into the shop tomorrow and see if it's time for the timing job.


----------



## John Cooper (Mar 1, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> UPDATE: We'll, the oil change got me almost 3000 miles before it started acting up again. Yesterday started noticing a shudder at idle, and this afternoon, left the house, and got down the block and it threw the check engine light. Had my reader plugged in, so pulled over, and turned on the app on my phone to read it. Cylinder 5 misfire, and several codes related to the timing and cam position sensors.
> 
> I went ahead and stopped at the store and got everything needed to change the oil, did that when I got home, and that did help the shudder, but still throwing the codes. Looks like the temp fix was a temp fix, indeed. Will have to run it into the shop tomorrow and see if it's time for the timing job.


Don't skimp on the parts!! Buy the OEM phasers, tensioners and guides and update the oil pump to the melling high volume one.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 1, 2020)

John Cooper said:


> Don't skimp on the parts!! Buy the OEM phasers, tensioners and guides and update the oil pump to the melling high volume one.


Yep, that's what I read on all the forums.


----------



## hipster dufus (Mar 2, 2020)

I gotta ask, why keep throwing money at a truck w 235k on it? I can c a couple hundred but it would b my beater truck.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 2, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> UPDATE: We'll, the oil change got me almost 3000 miles before it started acting up again. Yesterday started noticing a shudder at idle, and this afternoon, left the house, and got down the block and it threw the check engine light. Had my reader plugged in, so pulled over, and turned on the app on my phone to read it. Cylinder 5 misfire, and several codes related to the timing and cam position sensors.
> 
> I went ahead and stopped at the store and got everything needed to change the oil, did that when I got home, and that did help the shudder, but still throwing the codes. Looks like the temp fix was a temp fix, indeed. Will have to run it into the shop tomorrow and see if it's time for the timing job.



sounds like its time for another truck.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 2, 2020)

nickel back said:


> sounds like its time for another truck.



But I love my truck....

Emotional attachment, I guess. Only owner, 238k miles. It's soooo clean on the inside, and other than some scratches on the body, no body damage. Every scratch has a story (like that Chevy commercial). When I look at other used vehicles, they're all trashed compared to mine. I couldn't replace it for what the timing job would cost.

Heck, I couldn't replace it for what a new engine would cost.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 2, 2020)

Keep on truckin with john coopers advice on this 5.4 3V.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 2, 2020)

hipster dufus said:


> I gotta ask, why keep throwing money at a truck w 235k on it? I can c a couple hundred but it would b my beater truck.



You seen what a new truck costs these days? Even a used one with 90k on it is +$20k.

If I can put $2500 into it and get another year or two out of it, money well spent. As far as the 'keep throwing money', other than routine maintenance, it's never had any serious issues.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Mar 2, 2020)

I’m building another one now. I have a little over a grand in it so far. Melling high volume oil pump, melling timing set with cast tensioners, motor craft sp546 plugs, new head bolts and full set of gaskets. Had the heads checked, cleaned and surfaced and new stem seals.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Mar 2, 2020)

I have used the phaser lockouts before and they work well.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 2, 2020)

bullfrog79 said:


> I’m building another one now. I have a little over a grand in it so far. Melling high volume oil pump, melling timing set with cast tensioners, motor craft sp546 plugs, new head bolts and full set of gaskets. Had the heads checked, cleaned and surfaced and new stem seals.


You doing the work yourself? If so, what's your take on level of expertise needed to do this myself. I'm fairly mechanically inclined, but never opened up an engine.


----------



## doublebarrel (Mar 2, 2020)

The 5.4 Triton engines from 03 to 1997 are great engines. Bobby


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 2, 2020)

This is 04-08 3v.
Anybody can do it but it will take a novice several days of downtime.


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 2, 2020)

bullfrog79 said:


> I have used the phaser lockouts before and they work well.


Thought about the lockouts, but once I get that far disassembled, I hate not to just go ahead and change them out with OEMs. The computer re-flash after locking out costs about as much as the new cam phasers do.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, doing the work myself. I am a ford tech, so I have seen my share of these 5.4 3 valve engines.


----------



## bullfrog79 (Mar 2, 2020)

Be sure and check the cam caps for scoring before doing any work. If they are worn, it becomes a much bigger job.


----------



## B. White (Mar 2, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> But I love my truck....
> 
> Emotional attachment, I guess. Only owner, 238k miles. It's soooo clean on the inside, and other than some scratches on the body, no body damage. Every scratch has a story (like that Chevy commercial). When I look at other used vehicles, they're all trashed compared to mine. I couldn't replace it for what the timing job would cost.
> 
> Heck, I couldn't replace it for what a new engine would cost.



I don't blame you.  200+ on my 2001.  I now drive a focus to work and back and save the gas, but I can't see why I would want to sell the truck and buy another one.  It has never left me stranded.  It limped into an auto parts store on the way to hunt last year when the ac compressor lost the pulley and the belt came off.  I didn't think I was going to make it, but she got me off the road.  Not all that clean, but I would feel like I was selling a kid after this many years.


----------



## Mako22 (Mar 4, 2020)

My 02' has 252,000 miles on it and I drive it every day.


----------



## RedClayRoots79 (Mar 4, 2020)

dwhee87 said:


> I've got a 2006 F150 with the 'dreaded' triton 5.4l V8 engine. 235,000 miles, original owner. Oil changes religiously.
> 
> It started running real rough a couple weeks ago. Changed plugs (didn't break any off!), coil packs, cleaned the throttle body. Still running rough.
> 
> ...



That sucks. Ive got a 2001 5.4 F150 Ive had since new. Shes my weekend truck now. Never have had a issue with anything but plugs/coils and that was from a busted heater hose soaking them. It had a transmission at 148k. Far from a dreaded motor.


----------



## fireman32 (Mar 4, 2020)

05 expedition with 200,000 here, y’all are making me nervous with these troubles.  It’s been unproblematic til 2019, had the tranny rebuilt then.  Other than plugs and a few wear parts, she’s been a good one.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 4, 2020)

2007 with 170K.  Just had to put new plugs (2nd time) and several coils needed to be replaced.  Been a outstanding truck, love the 5.4 engine.  Son calls me earlier this week, gas gauge not registering, apparently it is in the gas tank, 700.00 repair, I told him to fill it up and count down his milege, LOL.....  It has been a terrific truck.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Mar 4, 2020)

Buford_Dawg said:


> 2007 with 170K.  Just had to put new plugs (2nd time) and several coils needed to be replaced.  Been a outstanding truck, love the 5.4 engine.  Son calls me earlier this week, gas gauge not registering, apparently it is in the gas tank, 700.00 repair, I told him to fill it up and count down his milege, LOL.....  It has been a terrific truck.


You can pull the tank in half an hour or less.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 26, 2020)

**UPDATE**

Found a shop in Clarkston that does the lockout job on F150 Triton V8's on a regular basis. He said they do a couple a week. Talked to the owner and felt like he was very familiar with the issues. Went ahead and took it in for him to do the lockout.

One thing he does is go ahead and remove the timing cover and inspect everything, instead of using the wedge to hold the timing chain in place (with timing cover in place). One of the guides was broken (so all guides got replaced), but tensioners, chain and oil pump all looked fine.

Picked it up today, and seems to be running smooth. No knocking/diesel chug at startup, the ticking is gone, and seems to run smooth. We shall see how it goes in the long run.

Saved almost $2k over having the full timing job.

Anyone looking for someone to bullet-proof their Triton V8, give Almost Auto Service in Clarkston a call. Ask for Sonny.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (May 26, 2020)

So he pulled the front cover and you didn’t put the new oil pump on while in there? Its the reason behind all the failures. Thats one corner I wouldn’t have cut.


----------



## dwhee87 (May 26, 2020)

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> So he pulled the front cover and you didn’t put the new oil pump on while in there? Its the reason behind all the failures. Thats one corner I wouldn’t have cut.



I talked to him about it (and originally intended to have him replace it), but with the cam phasers and VCT solenoids no longer needing the oil to operate properly, he recommended not spending the money. He said everything looked good and there was no signs the pump wasn't working properly. The reason behind the failures was not the pump going bad, but the pump not having enough pressure to keep the solenoids and phasers operating properly.

Who knows. I may regret that down the road.


----------



## Railroader (May 26, 2020)

The 5.4 in my 08 F250 gave up the ghost at 150000 miles.

Still owed $2000 on the truck, and was not happy...

Options were not good.  Fix it for 3500, Used engine for 4000, new engine for 5k...

Went crying to my banker looking for a graceful way out, and he said...

If you didn't have a truck, and we're looking, and you found yours on a lot with a new engine for 7k, would you buy it??

Well...Yes, I said. I like my ol truck.

Go write the check, he said.

So I did, and got a new motor with upgrade parts, drilled out oil galleys, and a hi-flow oil pump.

It hurt my feelings at the time, but it's paid for now, and I would do it again.

Sometimes, a different perspective is all that's needed.


----------

